# For Sale 2004 25Rss, 12K



## JennsBabySky (Jan 19, 2005)

We've decided to sell our 2004 25RSS. We love this trailer, but it doesn't get much use due to our work schedules. Only used for 2-3 trips a year. Please email for photos or if you have any questions: [email protected]

Thank you,
Jennifer


----------

